# How many ??



## rodney (Jan 20, 2007)

How many decoys do you guys put out when you run and gun .


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

ZERO! Just get in thick cover and call em in. When they come for a look let em have it.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello Rodney,

That is a very good question & I have been experimenting with the last few hunts. I have found that for run n' gun I perfer to use at least 3-6 decoys. Normally 1-2 sentry's and the rest on the ground somewhat together feeding on ears of corn that I set out. It only takes 5 minutes to set up and I have found that it pays off better than just calling for me.

:sniper:


----------



## rodney (Jan 20, 2007)

I have been putting out 4 every other stop just see if makes a difference


----------

